# You have received a message in SkillSelect



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

*I received this message, I was puzzled and thought it is something to do with my EOI * 

29 Nov 2013

Dear XX XXX

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


But I saw that, system maintenance for Visa process change in the main page without logging in. But still I am puzzled, why the above message says "Mailbox". Where is mailbox  Thankfully my EOI is undisturbed :boink:

Everyone got this message?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

They are updating so maybe adding a mailbox, but is it there not a message on the status page or anything?


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

_shel said:


> They are updating so maybe adding a mailbox, but is it there not a message on the status page or anything?


when you login ur skill set go in "correspondence" where this message is located.
i recieved the same. but shel plz guide me as i read the letter that was related to updates of immigration by DIAC.

they mentioned that check the revise point test for 189. when i followed the link n read every word.. coudnt find any "changed or revise" thing...
please tell me if any change in point system


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

This is part of what the message said -

Changes to online e-Lodgement services
This correspondence is to advise you of changes to our eLodgement systems which will occur on 6 December 2013. The
department will be introducing Online Account which will allow clients to view and group their online applications.
If you are invited to apply for a visa in SkillSelect it is advised that you regularly check the department’s website, before
lodging your visa application, to ensure there are no system maintenance and technical issues which may affect lodgement
due to the changes to our eLodgement system. See: Online services.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

It sounds like something they have sent to everyone to ensure that everyone knows the system is having downtime for maintenance. It only effects those just making their application after invite as their application will be deleted if not submitted and paid for before the system goes down on the 6th to 9th December.


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

samy25 said:


> when you login ur skill set go in "correspondence" where this message is located.
> i recieved the same. but shel plz guide me as i read the letter that was related to updates of immigration by DIAC.
> 
> they mentioned that check the revise point test for 189. when i followed the link n read every word.. coudnt find any "changed or revise" thing...
> please tell me if any change in point system


Yes, even I couldnt find any changes in the points system...its strange that they mention this...


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

this letter also contain the following 


*Revised Points Test factor information
Information on Points Tested skilled migration visas has been revised and is available on the department’s website at:
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189).
This is a good opportunity to check claims you have made in your EOI and update any information. Information on Points
Test factors and how to claim points for these factors is also available on the SkillSelect Support site at:
skillselect.govspace.gov.au/skilled-workers.
Regards
SkillSelect administrator*


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

samy25 said:


> this letter also contain the following
> 
> 
> *Revised Points Test factor information
> ...


That maybe for you only. I didn't receive revised point system. As I posted in my initial message, that was the only content I got.

I have seen that, just 489 guys won't receive invites from Dec 16th round because there are so many applicants in 189 and other visas.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

_shel said:


> It sounds like something they have sent to everyone to ensure that everyone knows the system is having downtime for maintenance. It only effects those just making their application after invite as their application will be deleted if not submitted and paid for before the system goes down on the 6th to 9th December.


I too have got the same mail. But does this apply to EOI also? i have an incomplete EOI. So if i dont complete and submit before 6th Dec will it be deleted automatically?
Iits not a big thing to start a new EOI and fill it. But anxious to know the process. 



> 29 Nov 2013
> Dear Sai
> You have been contacted by DIAC
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> ...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> It sounds like something they have sent to everyone to ensure that everyone knows the system is having downtime for maintenance. It only effects those just making their application after invite as their application will be deleted if not submitted and paid for before the system goes down on the 6th to 9th December.


Hi Shel,

Well no mailbox.

This update is for 3 reasons what I understood:

1. Dec 16th round onwards no 489 invitations

2. Changes in ONLINE LODGEMENT of visa, they are introducing Online Account to consolidate our accounts.

3. Ensuring correct claim of points 

Points Test Factors

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ann.ria.jacob (May 25, 2011)

jre05 said:


> *I received this message, I was puzzled and thought it is something to do with my EOI *
> 
> 29 Nov 2013
> 
> ...



We also received a similar message in our mail box


29 Nov 2013

Dear XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


----------



## ann.ria.jacob (May 25, 2011)

samy25 said:


> when you login ur skill set go in "correspondence" where this message is located.
> i recieved the same. but shel plz guide me as i read the letter that was related to updates of immigration by DIAC.
> 
> they mentioned that check the revise point test for 189. when i followed the link n read every word.. coudnt find any "changed or revise" thing...
> please tell me if any change in point system



I too received a mail . but could not find any correspondence. where did u saw that revise point test of 189


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ann.ria.jacob said:


> I too received a mail . but could not find any correspondence. where did u saw that revise point test of 189


You please click on "Correspondence" tab in the right side and you will find a PDF attached there for you. 

Anyway, its nothing new, but it says, if you haven't lodged visa, you should do it before 6th Dec to avoid any lose of data. From your signature I see that you have already lodged visa and uploaded all docs, so no worries ann ria jacob 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

jre05 said:


> You please click on "Correspondence" tab in the right side and you will find a PDF attached there for you.
> 
> Anyway, its nothing new, but it says, if you haven't lodged visa, you should do it before 6th Dec to avoid any lose of data. From your signature I see that you have already lodged visa and uploaded all docs, so no worries ann ria jacob
> 
> ...


6th December??..Will the system not accept Visa lodge after 6th December .Please shed some light here as I will be lodging my visa soon..Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

bravokal said:


> 6th December??..Will the system not accept Visa lodge after 6th December .Please shed some light here as I will be lodging my visa soon..Thanks


 They are shutting the system while they do some work on it. Any partial applications that are not completed & paid for will be deleted. The system will return on the 9th where you would need to redo the application if you did not finish it in time.


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

_shel said:


> They are shutting the system while they do some work on it. Any partial applications that are not completed & paid for will be deleted. The system will return on the 9th where you would need to redo the application if you did not finish it in time.


That's how I interpreted the notification as well. They will *not* delete any application that is lodged and waiting for a case officer. In other words, if you have lodged and paid for your application so that it now has the status "In Progress" (and you are in the "upload supporting documents" phase), you will be able to continue that application after the system maintenance. 

Will you? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

